# Need some help with covering an HT opening!



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

OK here it the opening I have in my HT room. I would like to put up some big blackout curtain I could pull back to allow people to walk thorough and when I'm watching movies un hook it so that the curtain closes off the room.
If you have a better suggestion please speak up.
Now here the the criteria though. I'm a single dad and this project need to be as cheap as possible while not looking like garbage. So no custom doors or any thing like that.
Thats why I figured The curtain (black out curtain) would fit the bill.
But I'm not sure where I can get the material from.
Any suggestions would be great ........Thanks guys....










If you look here you can see how much light is coming in from a sliding glass door between the kitchen and pool room. I want to get rid of this light.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, Thats a very large opening to get blackout material to cover. You may be better off getting something to cover the windows in the other room as this may be cheaper to do.
I knew a guy who built wood shutters that he placed over the windows in his room and that worked really well.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion but there is also a big sliding glass door that is even more of a problem that I cant really cover.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Something like this??? ...http://www.accordion-doors.com/woodfold.html#Text7_Anchor

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...catalogId=10053&marketID=401&locStoreNum=8125


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That would be ideal but way out of range for cost. 
There is a possibility that you could find vains for the blinds that you have on the patio dorrs that will block out almost all the light when closed.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

> ... That would be ideal but way out of range for cost...


I'm sure you talking about the first link, Right??? ... if I read correctly Home Depot has something similar (vinyl) for around $25 (24" -36" x 80") :scratchhead: ... but, maybe I'm mistaken


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

I would just close it with large doors that can be left open when not watching movies. 

Sorry. I did not spend much time on the pictures.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Scuba I dont know what you did that with but that rocks!!!!!!!!!
Thank you for taking the time and effort to do that .....very nice that really helps.


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

If budget is a concern with adding doors, but the actual structural modification doesn't bother you, you could check your area for a Habitat Store or similar salvage resale place for appropriate doors to a heavy discount over retail. Even going the salvage route won't be as cheap as a curtain solution, but it would be more functional and aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmm...looking at Scuba's photoshopping gives me another idea...

With a few 2x4s and some drywall, you could relatively inexpensively frame down to a smaller opening as shown in Scuba's images and then blackout cloth lined drapes wouldn't have to be so overpoweringly large..or even a much less expensive 32-36" door could be used.

Extending/"enclosing" that wall behind your right main would probably yield acoustic benfits as well. Right now your left and right mains are in very different acoustical locations. 

-Brent


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

You could get blackout-cloth, cut and sew to the right size, and stick them on cheap rods that you stick inside the windows and sliding door frame. But if you actually want light coming in from there, it might be a hassle to keep putting them in and taking them out.

You could get blackout-cloth, cut and sew to the right size, and create some sort of roll-up blinds, but I'm not familiar with how to do that.

You could get blackout-cloth, cut and sew to the right size, and hang a closet pole across the doorway. Or buy curtains and do the same.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Side question, is that fabric on your walls?


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

I dont mind spending a little money because it will add to the house but I didnt want to get in over my head!
I'm going to go price the cheapest doors I can find with studs sheetrock and what not it may add up to a little more than I was hoping but those doors scuba posted just rock. And it would look so much better than a big curtain.
Thank you all for your suggestions this is a big help.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Just lower the ceiling down to door height. 
Then bring in the left and right wall a foot or two so french door can be used. 

I did the same to mine. I used craftsman style doors. It was not expensive but not cheap either. 

You can get french doors for about 300.00. If you go directly to a door manufacture you will get a better deal and more sizing choices. Figure in about 50.00 to 75.00 for hardware and lumber. 28 dollars for sheetrock. 45 or more if you want to get fancy like me for MDF trim boards. 7 for some red devil one step nail filler, 1 dollar for some painters caulk. 2 dollars for caulk gun. 18 to 28 for paint depending on what you use. 

It is definitly a DYI job. It will cost you about 550.00 to 600.00 + or -. It might take you a full day if your new to building. 

If you did not live so far away I would help you get it installed. If you have a buddy that works construction it should go up rather fast. 

It would cost more than a curtain but it sure looks better.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Well I went to Lowes and Home Depot yesterday. I checked with a few of the guys there. I can get slab doors for 32 bucks a piece.
When you walk in the house you walk straight into the theater room and have to go to anywhere in the house through there, I thinking I mite put them on spring hinges. Not sure yet on that got to give it some thought.
Has anyone done spring hinges before? I think this should work!
What do you guys think of the spring hinge idea?

I could probably get out around a $100 for lumber sheet rock etc. and doors and hinges for 80 bucks or so The whole project would be under $200 bucks if I'm lucky........

I just moved down to SC so don't know anyone but my dad lives a couple of hours away and it would give him a good excuse to come down and visit.
Thanks guys!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

> ... Has anyone done spring hinges before? I think this should work!
> What do you guys think of the spring hinge idea? ...


I have this hinges installed in the door between my garage and the house ... I removed the door a couple of times to paint ... is not hard to install it.

They're nice to close the door automatically ... you don't need to stand up to close it if anybody goes thru your HT and forget to close the door :yes::yes::yes:

Good luck with your project ...:T


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

If you want utter cheapness just run a curtain rod across the opening and buy some heavy drapes. You might be able to find some long drapes at a discount store somewhere but you'd have to hunt for them. You could make them, or have your mom/girlfriend/whatever help if she can sew. Blackout cloth or other material can be readily had at any fabric store. Blackout cloth will look messed up on the other side of the drape though (poor WAF) because of it's white vinyl face. You could double them up back to back or use something else.

Drapes in a doorway and kids can equal broken curtain rod and possibly hurt kids. Kids can be little monkeys and I know mine would have a hayday with something like that.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

First, Iv considered the black out curtain and still debating on it.......Thank you for the suggestion.

Second, no WAF for me it's just me and my 5 year old son.

Third if he can't handle getting whacked by a blackout curtain then I'm changing his name to Marry.:T


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

So what did you end up doing? Any pictures?


----------

